

Ask HN: What's up with this type of superannoying ads? - globalrev

http://davidadewumi.com/2008/07/06/why-are-black-nerds-so-unpopular/<p>On this site and a lot of others, most often serious bloggers, there are really annoying ads.<p>Insetad of having them in a nice column on the side some #"#¤#¤ decided it is a good idea to have them pop up when point the mouse to a special word.<p>I fidn this to be the most annoying from of ad ever.<p>It is very intrusive and makes me close the site immediately.<p>It makes some sites unreadable.<p>Is it the html so it is the site-designers fault or is it some sort of special ad-network?
======
jakewolf
Neither. It's a snapshot of the website being linked to along with related
keywords you may be interested it search for.

The annoying ads you're thinking of are contextual based links that are
created automatically by the ad networks such as kontera.com

------
gojomo
I keep using the 'snapshots' internal options to 'block' for 'all sites' --
but the preference never sticks.

Next up: using AdBlock or NoScript to block JS from *.snap.com domains, which
should do the trick.

~~~
globalrev
Mozilla has no block for this?

~~~
gojomo
I don't believe core Mozilla/Firefox offers any user-configurable URL- or
domain-based blocking. It has popup blocking, and it has 'safe browsing' which
checks against a central blacklist, but nothing the user can adjust. That
takes add-ons.

